# MTB this weekend? 4/18 or 4/19



## o3jeff (Apr 17, 2009)

Anyone riding?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd really like to get out.  Saturday is probably pretty booked and I think I have something going on Sunday, so who knows...


----------



## Greg (Apr 17, 2009)

Sunday afternoon maybe?


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 17, 2009)

Nope, headed north to go skiing.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 17, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Anyone riding?



I should be able to get out Sunday afternoon, I was thinking about riding Case Mt, but I am open to ideas


----------



## bvibert (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm going to get out tomorrow morning.  Anyone else up for a morning ride?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 18, 2009)

Looks like some rain overnight, I will probably do a afternoon/evening ride at Nass


----------



## bvibert (Apr 18, 2009)

I can't do anything other than morning, so if it rains too much I guess I'm not riding.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 18, 2009)

At this point I just want to ride, and I really don't care when or where.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 18, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I can't do anything other than morning, so if it rains too much I guess I'm not riding.



weather and trail conditions permitting what did you have in mind for a morning ride. I would prefer to ride morning or early afternoon.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 18, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> weather and trail conditions permitting what did you have in mind for a morning ride. I would prefer to ride morning or early afternoon.



If someone else is going to come with me I was planning on something in Nass.  If no one else is gonna be around I'll probably just ride at my local spot.  I need to be home by around 11.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 18, 2009)

bvibert said:


> If someone else is going to come with me I was planning on something in Nass.  If no one else is gonna be around I'll probably just ride at my local spot.  I need to be home by around 11.



what time were you thinking of starting? I might be up for the big loop at Nass.


----------



## Greg (Apr 18, 2009)

Doing a ride out of Scoville starting at 3 pm. New trail exploratory.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> Doing a ride out of Scoville starting at 3 pm. New trail exploratory.



I should be there for this ride.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 18, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> what time were you thinking of starting? I might be up for the big loop at Nass.



I was thinking 7.  Big loop sounds good to me.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 18, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I was thinking 7.  Big loop sounds good to me.



how about 7:30, and I will check back here in the morning incase you want to call it due to weather / trail conditions


----------



## bvibert (Apr 18, 2009)

7:30 should work.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 19, 2009)

looks like we got a little rain last night, but the trails should be ok. I plan on leaving here around 6:30 to 6:45


----------



## bvibert (Apr 19, 2009)

see ya there.


----------



## rueler (Apr 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> Doing a ride out of Scoville starting at 3 pm. New trail exploratory.



If I'm rested up enough from my WH res ride this morning, maybe I'll see you guys. Here's a small sample of one of the goodies on "Ye Olde 69er"


----------



## Greg (Apr 19, 2009)

rueler said:


> If I'm rested up enough from my WH res ride this morning, maybe I'll see you guys. Here's a small sample of one of the goodies on "Ye Olde 69er"



Looks sweet. Thanks for the beta on the location of that. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Greg (Apr 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> Doing a ride out of Scoville starting at 3 pm. New trail exploratory.





o3jeff said:


> I should be there for this ride.



Jeff - still aiming for 3 pm, but might be closer to 3:30. I'll call you if that's the case.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> Jeff - still aiming for 3 pm, but might be closer to 3:30. I'll call you if that's the case.



The later, the better for me. I just want to see some of the new stuff there!


----------



## Greg (Apr 19, 2009)

Cool. There's apparently a mother bear and her cubs in the area. That should make the ride interesting!  You lead.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 19, 2009)

Us huffing and puffing up the trail should give it enough warning we are coming or I will have to steal the bell off the neighbors cat to wear.


----------

